#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-01-29
<tritium> Good morning.
<mneptok> tritium: heya!
<tritium> mneptok: hi there!  Long time no talk.
<tritium> My apologies for being out of touch.
<tritium> I'll look for you later.  Got to finish getting the house ready for the baby shower.  Talk to you soon!
<woowoo> baby shower?
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-01-30
<tritium> woowoo: yes, we're having our second (a boy) soon.  Due date is 3/1.
<mneptok> oooo! congrats!
<woowoo> congrats!
<tritium> Thanks!  :)
